# Anyone bought from Oxford Pocket Watches?



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

As I consider what and where I buy from this trader came into view.

He has some nice looking examples and the business model appears to be to service and replace glass/ main spring watches he's bought in. Must admit that a watch with a 12 month warranty and freshly serviced is appealing given I know nothing about pocket watches. Prices seem high but once the service/ mainspring/ warranty are factored in?

Just wondered if anyone has bought from him or has a view?

Website http://www.oxfordpocketwatches.co.uk/phdi/p1.nsf/supppages/5493?opendocument&part=7

Cheers


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Not personally, but a friend of mine has on a couple of occasions now and has been happy with the service he received. As you say probably not the cheapest but at least the watch should be running fine, something you could take a chance with from ebay or auction.


----------

